# Team Europcar Presentation in Paris today!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Team Europcar Presentation in Paris today! Some nice pictures of the time and Colnago bikes!

http://colnagoconbrio.posterous.com/team-europcar-presentation-in-paris


----------

